# Hello from Finland



## higge (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello from Finland. I'm new here but I found this forum as very interesting place.

Cheers

Higge


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, Higge.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2007)

Great! Another Nordic gentleman, welcome to the forum Higge. I hope that you'll enjoy your stay....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello Higge, and welcome to the forum. Lots of good people here.

Charles


----------



## trackend (Sep 4, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Hello Higge, and welcome to the forum. Lots of good people here.
> Charles



And then theres me 

Hi Hig


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2007)

True.... and then we have trackend.


----------



## Rusker (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome! I haven't been here long but this place is great!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## v2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome from Poland!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello Higge and welcome from down under!!


----------



## Heinz (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome from yet another ' amazingly awesome' Australian.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome. That's a hell of a disturbing avatar.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll drink to that........


----------



## DOUGRD (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome higge. ( Where did he get the picture of Les for his avatar?)


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 7, 2007)

trackend said:


> And then theres me
> 
> Hi Hig



G'day Higge. And yes we do have Trackend. But he is ok. We just feed him some raw meat and scratch him behind the ear occassionally. Seems to settle him down some what. Oh yes forgot Trackend needs to be walked daily. Last time some one forgot to walk Trackend he chewed up the welcome mate and attacked a postman delievering birthday wishes to Osama Bin Laddin  . Which reminds me who is on the roster to take Trackend to the vet for his annual raby shots. I did it last time and he made a hell of a mess on the Vet's carpet


----------

